# Slit seeder. Dropbox in front or back. Which is better?



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

I'm considering purchasing a slit seeder. Looking at the Husqvarna or the Billy Goat. One has the seed drop in the front. The other in the back. Your thoughts on this are appreciated.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

This was interesting to look into. I went to both Husqvarna and Billgoat to see how they operate, and to figure out what was going on. Both units appear to have been used with good success, so I tried to figure out why.

The rear mounted seed drop made sense if you wanted the seed to drop in the slits created by the machine.

The front mounted seed drop, which obviously cannot drop the seed into the slits (the slits have not been created before the seed has dropped), must rely on the seeds touching the dirt in a conventional "just spread the seed" manner and the slits are cut for a different purpose.

I noted that the front drop machine offers multiple options, slitting blades, flail blades and a simple dead grass rake which I feel is incorrectly called a dethatcher. The flail blades can dethatch as they will dig down into the thatch layer underneath the dead loose grass on top, the slitting blades will just CUT through the thatch layer.

So.... both machines appear well thought of by customers, both work well enough to justify their existence, as they both appear to sell well enough to warrant building and keeping them in the lineup.

If I wanted a machine to do "Slit seeding" the way I thought it would work (cut slits and drop the seed into them), I would select the rear seed drop machine that ONLY cuts slits and drops the seed into those slits. If I wanted a versatile machine that could do several tasks, such as cut slits (creating cuts in the thatch layer to improve water penetration and perhaps encourage roots to grow down) or flails that groove which have much the same purpose as the slitting, but with a more pronounced effect and possibly appearance) and a heavy duty power rake to remove a thick layer of dead grass and also handle the task of over-seeding in a traditional manner... I think the front seed drop machine with it's optional bits and pieces is the better choice.


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@kaptain_zero 
That is exactly the response I was hoping to get. Thank you so much. I was already leaning towards the Billy Goat for the same reason you say. More versatility and options. My local equipment store sells both so I'll go there and check out the prices.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

Let us know how it all works out.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

I think @gene_stl could add a lot to this discussion...


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jun 2, 2018)

@Shindoman I had a few minutes and I dug through the Billy Goat manual for that machine.

They say to mow at the lowest setting of your mower first, then using either the spring rake reel or the flail real to dethatch and remove dead grass which will be deposited on TOP of the lawn which should then be removed before reseeding.

Now, the next bit is copied directly from their instructions:



> OVERSEEDING OPERATION
> NOTE: Must have the slicing reel assembly (350113) for this operation.
> DRY: Be sure grass is dry. Wet conditions can cause increased damage to healthy grass.
> 
> ...


So it appears you MUST have, at the very least, the slicing blades to use it for seeding. The dethatching parts.... I don't know what would be less damaging to an established lawn, but I suspect the spring loaded tines would wear out faster, but perhaps be more effective... On the other hand, in a spring cleanup situation with lots of *stuff* on the lawn, perhaps the flails would be more effective (we get lots of sand from sanding trucks going down our street and then the snow plow come by and pushes it all onto our lawn where it is left in piles when the snow melts in the spring) and less prone to breakage?!?!?


----------



## Shindoman (Apr 22, 2018)

@kaptain_zero 
Thanks for all the info, much appreciated.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I still have not seen any propaganda about slit seeders that change my opinion that the one you want to use is the Ryan Mataway.




The Mataway is a vertical cutter with a seeder attachment. The attachment is made by the Gandy division who build farm slit seeders. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MVLaUVoJpHE&t=224sThe disc steers the seeds into the slit created by the cutting tines. By gravity so its gentle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TJSL95A3zs If it's good enough for Roger Cook it's good enough for me.

I have never tried to use any other slit seeder other than the Ryan Mataway. I have used other Verticutters , Aerators and Power Rakes. My only claim to expertise is checking a lot of info on the various models and deciding I liked the Mataway best. I did buy one. It was the only one that interested me enough to buy it.

I don't see how a front box seeder would not damage a significant percentage of the seeds if they got under the blades.
Also I have noted a couple of You Tube videos where people have suggested just using the slit seeder as a vertical cutter, if they were using a front mounted seed box. I can't see the point of having that expense and weight if you are not going to use it. The Gandy Seed drill is removeable from the Mataway if you only want to verticut with it.

Ryan does sell a drop seeder box that can attach to the front of a Ren O Thin vertical cutter. I remember someone somewhere saying it wasn't worth having. Can't remember who or where.

I generally agree with kaptain_zero 's exposition above. The renothin is a power rake verticutter that has a seed box attachment. The Mataway is a more powerful self propelled vertical cutter that has a much more (the most actually) elaborate seed dispenser and "drill " (discs that go down into the slits) which is removeable for verticutting.
Ryan have the largest selection of reels available or at least they did when I was looking. They can be quite expensive but they have stuff that is dense enough to verticut greens. The row spacing for seeding is about 1.5 inches and not adjustable because the seed dispenser and drill discs have a fixed non changeable spacing. They do have reels with much higher density but the seeder won't work with those. It comes off pretty easily I think. A couple of bolts and on the new ones maybe just a couple of levers. Same with the reels.

The Husqvarna is the same as a Bluebird. One is painted blue the other orange.

Billy Goat stuff is good stuff too. I have one of their self propelled lawn vacs which I have never used. ( I had to buy it. because of the price for a brand new one) I keep using the old grey craftsman but this fall when the leaves start to fall seriously I will start using it.
and also a 6 hp walk behind blower (same deal) That is a beast. Something to consider versus the new bigger backpacks from Stihl and Echo. The both look very well made. I have considered a Billy Goat ride on aerator and I am still thinkin because I got a deal on a Husky 25 inch aerator and I can see it thinking "If I can just get him to use me a couple more times I will get to kill him!" A ride on looks mucho better for an old geez such as your truly. Of course double or triple the price even used. And it's the kind of gear to be very careful of buying used. Very very mechanical.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Shindoman said:


> I'm considering purchasing a slit seeder. Looking at the Husqvarna or the Billy Goat. One has the seed drop in the front. The other in the back. Your thoughts on this are appreciated.


I previously rented and then purchased a Classen overseer with the box in front. I was very disappointed with the spread pattern. It completely dumped 70% of the seed in the middle 1/3 and it really was annoying.

I ended up selling it before I even saw how it performed so I can't say if mine was defective but the box was in the front. I worry that these "strap on" seeder boxes vibrate so much that the pattern is awkward but this wasn't a scientific test.

So what I am trying to say is that when I get another I personally will be looking for one in the back like the Bluebird/Husqvarna, similar to what Connor Ward uses.


----------



## briandcades (3 mo ago)

Shindoman said:


> @kaptain_zero That is exactly the response I was hoping to get. Thank you so much. I was already leaning towards the Billy Goat for the same reason you say. More versatility and options. My local equipment store sells both so I'll go there and check out the prices.


 Hello, how did your experience go with this topic? How have you evolved since then? Very curious, thank you!


----------

